# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सौंदर्य >  दोमुंहे बालों की समस्*या को सुलझायें

## xman

खूबसूरत बालों की चाहत सभी महिला की होती है, और हो भी क्यों न, किसी महिला की खूबसूरती में चार चांद लगाते हैं खूबसूरत बाल। लेकिन वर्तमान में बालों से संबंधित कई तरह की समस्यायें हो रही हैं और इनके कारण बाल कमजोर भी हो रहे हैं। दोमुंहे बाल भी बालों से संबंधित समस्या है जिसका उपचार करना बहुत जरूरी है। इस लेख में विस्तार से जानिये दोमुंहे बालों के कारण और उसके उपचार के बारे में।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*बालों के विभिन्*न प्रकार*


त्*वचा की तरह बालों के विभिन्*न प्रकार होते हैं, उनकी पहचान करने के बाद आप उनकी देखभाल अच्*छी तरीके से कर सकती हैं। इसलिए सबसे पहले अपने बालों के प्रकार के बारे में जानिय। बाल कर्ली, फ्रिजी, वेवी, कलर, प्रोसेस्ड वगैरह हो सकते हैं, वहीं उन्हें नॉर्मल, ड्राई व ऑयली स्*कैल्*प में भी गिना जा सकता है। आपके बाल किस प्रकार के हैं इसका पता आसानी से लगा सकते हैं। सामान्*य बाल तैलीय नहीं होते और न ही ये सूखे होते हैं, ये दोमुंहे भी नहीं होते। तैलीय बाल पतले व चिपके हुए होते हैं और ऐसा इनमें ज्यादा सीबम होने की वजह से होता है। रूखे बाल मॉइश्चर की कमी के कारण होते हैं, जिस वजह से बाल सुस्*त और बेजान लगते हैं।

----------


## xman

दोमुंहे बाल और उनके कारण


बालों के टिप से क्यूटिकल की सुरक्षात्*मक सतह हटने की वजह से स्प्लिट एंड्स यानी दोमुंहे बाल हो जाते हैं। इसके कारण ही बाल दो या तीन हिस्*सों में बंट जाते हैं। ऐसा तब और अधिक होता है जब बाल रूखे व आसानी से टूटने वाले होते हैं। बालों के सूखा होने के कारण भी दोमुंहे बाल होते हैं। इसके अलावा हेयर ड्रायर का अधिक प्रयोग करने, बालों में हीट अधिक देने, बालों की सही तरीके से कंडीशनिंग न देने, आदि के कारण भी दोमुंहे बाल होते हैं।

----------


## xman

दोमुंहे बालों का उपचार


दोमुंहे बालों की समस्*या हमेशा के लिए नहीं होती है, इनका उपचार किया जा सकता है। आठ हफ्तों में एक बार हेयर कट या ट्रिमिंग करवाने से स्प्लिट एंड्स की समस्*या काफी हद तक दूर हो सकती है। इसके अलावा, बालों में शैंपू कम करने से भी इसमें फर्क पड़ता है। ब्लो ड्रायर का कम प्रयोग करने और इसे बालों के बहुत पास न लाकर भी दोमुंहे बालों की समस्*या को काफी हद तक कम किया जा सकता है।

----------


## xman

प्राकृतिक तरीके


दूध्*, दही, शहद, पपीता आदि के प्रयोग से भी दोमुंहे बालों की समस्*या दूर की जा सकती है। एक बर्तन में दूध लें और दोमुंहे बालों को उनमें डुबोएं। कम से कम 10 से 15 मिनट तक उनपर दूध लगा रहने दें और फिर शैंपू से साफ करें। बालों के दोमुंहे हिस्सों पर रोज शहद से मसाज करें। इससे बालों का रूखापन खत्म होगा और बाल स्*वस्*थ और चमकदार होंगे। पपीता के एंटीऑक्सीडेंट्स बालों को स्वस्थ रखने और रूखापन हटाने में मदद करते हैं। पपीते को पीसकर उसका पेस्ट बना लें। इसे बालों के दोमुंहे हिस्से पर मलें और एक घंटे बाद शैंपू कर लें। इसके अलावा दही के प्रयोग से भी दोमुंहे बालों की समस्*या दूर होती है।

----------


## xman

दोमुंहे बालों के उपचार के लिए घरेलू नुस्*खों के अलावा खानपान में भी सुधार करें। प्रोटीनयुक्*त आहार का सेवन करें, जिससे बाल मजबूत होंगे। दोमुंहे बालों की समस्*या दूर न हो रही हो तो चिकित्*सक से इसके बारे में सलाह लें।

----------

